# Clearing the way!



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

With the end of bobcat season fast approaching in Colorado I'd still like to be able to catch a bobcat in a cage. Last week we had 60 degree weather. The weather changed abruptly and turned to more what I consider " trapping weather ". I was out checking my cages this morning and I had to clear the way in front of one of my cages to allow a cat to enter. I had to clear the snow away from the door to allow it to fall and make sure everything was in operation. My other 2 cages were tucked in under trees and weren't snowed in quite as bad. It's supposed to snow the rest of today and through the night, so I'm sure it'll be the same process tomorrow. Hopefully when the storm clears a cat will come wandering through and check em out.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Oops sorry!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Think I fixed it


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Your welcome! I told you I would ship some snow your way.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just wondering, Ruger, if this setup or one similar has worked for you before.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Haven't actually caught one in a cage yet, had one back out before the door came all the way down. Still learning and have a lot more to learn. Catching one in a cage is a personal challenge for me. There's some people around who are quite successful with it.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks like we got about the same amount of snow, critters should be moving before the next snow the end of this week. Good looking sets Wayne!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

cool pics good luck


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Hope you have good luck getting a bobcat Wayne, sets looks good to me but I also have never trapped using a cage. Been thinking of getting into it though.


----------

